# Selecting Best Rom



## mudbutt13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Trying to find best rom for son's X. Installed Liquid but he's getting terrible battery life. He needs something that is stable and just plain works. He's not a flasher like me he just wants it to look cool and not have alot of bugs. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

The newest miui is killer.
Vortex is stable as hell.
Apex is also very stable.
Ssx2 has tons of customization.
Cm4dx is also a good one.

2nd int roms do not have HDMI, stay away from those if it's important.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> The newest miui is killer.
> Vortex is stable as hell.
> Apex is also very stable.
> Ssx2 has tons of customization.
> Cm4dx is also a good one.


I would avoid cm7 on the X for someone that expects everything to work correctly. It's great for those who like to tinker though.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

If you just want the phone to look good, be really stable and have everything work, go with Vortex. You get great battery life along with all that too. Can't really go wrong. In my opinion its the best non-2nd init rom going at the moment.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

-Jeff- said:


> If you just want the phone to look good, be really stable and have everything work, go with Vortex. You get great battery life along with all that too. Can't really go wrong. In my opinion its the best non-2nd init rom going at the moment.


I second this! Vortex is awesome. Everything just works, no BS.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Liberty is going to have most customization options of all blur roms and everything works because it's a blur rom ...rc 1.1 is out and finished release should be out very soon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Liberty is going to have most customization options of all blur roms and everything works because it's a blur rom ...rc 1.1 is out and finished release should be out very soon
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Agreed. Plus you have the ability to choose blur or AOSP. This is a plus because the blur camera and camcorder are better. Plus HDMI works. Right now Liberty is limited but expect a full release very soon.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

MIUI defX is definiteily up with the big Droid x players now. Amazing stability and better battery life than stock for me. Best decision droidxchat ever made.

But I am sneaking some vortex in every now and then


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Was originally annoyed with the defyX thing for MIUI, but after using for a week, there is nothing that compares to the customization, speed of battery life

Plain and simple, MIUI defyX = epic!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> I second this! Vortex is awesome. Everything just works, no BS.


yup I third it ha +9999999999999 VorteX is Awesome
Everything works and Great Battery life.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would have to say, CM7 on the GB kernel or MIUI are the best for me. I use boot manager and have some blur roms on there and still don't use them very often. Especially now that MIUI has working 720p recording/playback. Epic for an AOSP rom. Not even the official CM7 has that.


----------



## mudbutt13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, I'll be trying the Vortex rom.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> Was originally annoyed with the defyX thing for MIUI, but after using for a week, there is nothing that compares to the customization, speed of battery life
> 
> Plain and simple, MIUI defyX = epic!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


OK....I admit....I was trying not to like MIUI because of the apple fanboy thing. But I'm over that. Defy MIUI is my last rom. It *is* epic. Better than what I've seen of ICS too. So as I've been saying, if you like flashing and playing with roms, don't flash the new MIUI...because chances are, it will the last one you flash. Really.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Agreed. Plus you have the ability to choose blur or AOSP. This is a plus because the blur camera and camcorder are better. Plus HDMI works. Right now Liberty is limited but expect a full release very soon.


I haven't tried the new Liberty yet, but I'm watching the thread and waiting for another release before diving in.

Ultimately I am hoping aosp/liberty gets an update. Loved that rom.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> OK....I admit....I was trying not to like MIUI because of the apple fanboy thing. But I'm over that. Defy MIUI is my last rom. It *is* epic. Better than what I've seen of ICS too. So as I've been saying, if you like flashing and playing with roms, don't flash the new MIUI...because chances are, it will the last one you flash. Really.


This is so true! There are so many other roms I want to try or go back to but I can't. I love MIUI too much.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> This is so true! There are so many other roms I want to try or go back to but I can't. I love MIUI too much.


Now instead of flashing a new rom I'll try a new theme or lockscreen or whatever. There's so much to mess around with in MIUI. And now, 28 has 720p....


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I would have to say, CM7 on the GB kernel or MIUI are the best for me. I use boot manager and have some blur roms on there and still don't use them very often. Especially now that MIUI has working 720p recording/playback. Epic for an AOSP rom. Not even the official CM7 has that.


i gave my 720p package to CM7, seems to be working for them. and thank you for the support!


----------



## kadalaer (Sep 24, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> OK....I admit....I was trying not to like MIUI because of the apple fanboy thing. But I'm over that. Defy MIUI is my last rom. It *is* epic. Better than what I've seen of ICS too. So as I've been saying, if you like flashing and playing with roms, don't flash the new MIUI...because chances are, it will the last one you flash. Really.


true... I'm stuck with MIUI :-(


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

DefX miui has 100% cured my flashiholicism. srsly.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

my list of preferred roms:
MIUI DefX
CM7GB (battery life can be an issue)
ApeX RC4

flashed cm7gb yesterday, by this morning i was on miui defx, and setting up for the long haul.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> OK....I admit....I was trying not to like MIUI because of the apple fanboy thing. But I'm over that. Defy MIUI is my last rom. It *is* epic. Better than what I've seen of ICS too. So as I've been saying, if you like flashing and playing with roms, don't flash the new MIUI...because chances are, it will the last one you flash. Really.


I am with you. I hate the fact I love miui. I've never seen battery life as good as it is on miui and the customization is really out of this world, especially since the 5x4 launcher mods are back up and running.


----------

